# Question about Core Max



## :) (Oct 15, 2005)

Today I used ATI Tool .24 to check my max core. I have an x600 so it started at 400 core, and it rose all the way to 564.75, but it never went higher than that. It sat at 564.75 for a good 30 minutes with no errors. So I was wondering two things, A, Is this the highest it can go up to, and if so why is that? B, when I find my max should I keep it at my max, if not how low should I bring it down? I am having a hard time with this because I do not have a temperature reader on my card. The only thing I have to go on with this is, when my computer gets hot the fan on the side of my case will run faster, and it didn't do that the whole time.

Oh and one more question. With my x600 what is a good frame rate?

I have a 1 gig of 400 MHz ram, dual channeled
AMD 3200 64
Nforce Mobo (not sure which)
And an x600 256mb sapphire I believe.

And I am getting 70 fps at default.

Thanks in advanced, Levi


----------



## G3n3®@1 (Oct 15, 2005)

what i usually do in a case of decimals and stuff is just bring it down to the nearest tenth which would be 560 for you, i can max out at 364.52 for my core on my 9700pro but it still artifacts in a few games(halo, enemy territory, cs). so i just drop it down to 360 and its all good. That obviously is the highest it can go with the cooling that you have, if you have better cooling then most gpu's and cpu's and RAM get higher overclocks.


----------

